# Who's Your Favourite Aussiehomebrewer Forum Guy?



## vchead (22/4/08)

As we all wade our way through the seemingingly endless supply of options, ingredients, recipes, techniques, opinions and pitfalls that are all a part of our beloved obsession, I thought I'd ask who has been your favourite contributor on our forum?

We are so many characters, at all different levels of brewing expertise and displaying vastly different understanding of the rules of English spelling and grammar. It's what makes our forum what it is and wouldn't be the same without any of us.

But who is your favourite forum blogger guy? Who's been the most reliable source of desperately needed information? The solver of the many mysteries we encounter? Fountain of most knowledge, humour or bull s..t? Poster of most vexing questions? 

Criteria for assessing who ranks as favourite is up to you. You might love someone's humour or lack of it, their thorough understanding of HB or their incredible lack of any, their forum nickname and photo or you might just love them because they've been there for you when you needed it most in your darkest hour.

I shall begin by declaring my fondness and appreciation for citymorgue 2. Thanks Citymorgue 2 for everything,

Rodders


----------



## peas_and_corn (22/4/08)

Your mum :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Aaron (22/4/08)

JM 

Oh, and that guy from Wagga.


----------



## newguy (22/4/08)

Rodders said:


> (snip)I thought I'd ask who has been your favourite contributor on our forum?



You. I like your avatar. A lot. :super: 

Post more okay?


----------



## razz (22/4/08)

Warrenlw63's comments nearly always make me piss myself laughing.


----------



## brettprevans (22/4/08)

wow where to start...I like to thank God (he's a member of AHB isnt he? - oh right this isnt an oscars speech!)

BConnery - for all things extract

The Mods - just because (and Esp to Dane for starting this sanctuary)

Weird/alternate/experimental takes on things - Spillsmostofit

Actual technical brewery knowledge - Thirstyboy EDIT: And for getting me to hurry up and go AG

Funny Buggers - Fents & PP (it still amazes me how many PP manages to annoy/bait)

Best Avatar - inCider or Pint of Lager's old avatar (the sexy chich with a beer belly)


----------



## Screwtop (22/4/08)

For assistance and inspitration in getting started - Bindi
For good common sense, factual and technical brewing advice - Zwickel
For the best recipes - Browndog

For inspirational influence - Ross, Jye, bconnery

Humor - Incider and the perennially flagellant Pistol Patch

Hospitality - Bindi, Ross, Sqyre, Winkle

Accurate feedback on beers : Beersom, Ross, Browndog, Bindi, Jye

Gutsyest Brewers game to add anything to beer: Ross, bconnery, Bindi and Jye

For putting up with me when I'm bored and want to stir shit: Darren

The list could go on and on - The clever and talented bunch of brewers we have here in South East Queensland have all be inspirational and helpfull to me.

Edit: Hate only having 15 min or whatever the time limit is to add names I have missed.


----------



## Adamt (22/4/08)

Sqyre > all for humour.


----------



## devo (22/4/08)

What next....threads about man hugs and reach around's!


----------



## Cracka (22/4/08)

Tony & Pumpy have to get a mention don't they. I don't know what for yet but I'm working on it.


Maybe Tony's knowledge on infections h34r:


----------



## Cracka (22/4/08)

devo said:


> What next....threads about man hugs and reach around's!




Nah, we'll do it the NZ way 




















Quick dry [email protected] h34r:


----------



## therook (22/4/08)

devo said:


> What next....threads about man hugs and reach around's!



devo, that only happens after your man boobs have reached there peak  

Rook


----------



## schooey (22/4/08)

devo said:


> What next....threads about man hugs and reach around's!



It's got that 'Kumbiah' feel to it, hey... :unsure:


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/4/08)

therook said:


> devo, that only happens after your man boobs have reached there peak
> 
> Rook



Or when you've seen my monster.  

Warren -


----------



## therook (22/4/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Or when you've seen my monster.
> 
> Warren -



So does that mean if you have a monster and man boobs your are a " she boy "....me love you long time :lol: 

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/4/08)

Wanna see what I can do with darts and ping pong balls. :icon_chickcheers: 

Warren -


----------



## devo (22/4/08)

jebus, sorry fellas...appears I've put a fork in the road on this thread and we've gone the wrong way!!!


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/4/08)

:lol: Pretty hard to put O/T when it's a lame-o thread right from the get go. 

Warren -


----------



## the_fuzz (22/4/08)

Screwtop said:


> The clever and talented bunch of brewers we have here in South East Queensland have all be inspirational and helpfull to me.



Clever and Talented??? They must have moved from NSW  

This site is full of useful help, you know that if you ask a question, someone here will have some idea on the answer or atleast point you in the right direction.

I know that if I didn't discover this site when I started homebrewing - I would still be brewing goo

So in my opinion, everyone is my favourite <Massive Group Hug> </Massive Group Hug>


----------



## bonj (22/4/08)

I don't have a man crush on anyone, but the following people have really helped me along in my brewing:

*Browndog*: For inviting a new AHBer over and introducing me to the hospitality and mateship that abounds on this forum. For helping a tool-tard get his brewery up and running. Too many things to name individually.
*Mobrien*: For welding my brewstand and helping get my brewery up and running.
*Ross*: For answering the phone on frantic brewdays, and for inspiration... but not for leading me astray at Oktoberfest last year 
*Brad_G*: For the inspiration early on.
*Pint of Lager*: For untold amounts of advice on the IRC chat.

Everyone above and those not listed for their hospitality and the sharing of recipes and information. I'm convinced that this community fits really well into the "gift culture" idea, that members earn the respect of their peers by giving gifts of information and help. You may notice, that those that seem to be highly respected on this forum are also those that have given a lot in the way of help to fellow brewers and general brewing information, or by providing products to the community either at a cheaper price than before, or products that were previously unavailable. A gift culture prospers through the gifts made to the community, and our community is prospering for that reason.


----------



## Adamt (22/4/08)

No-one has mentioned Dane or Doc yet! The gaul of some people (apart from CM2)!

They are my votes; for pioneering and maintaining this community.


----------



## Snow (22/4/08)

Me.

I love me more than all you blokes, because:

- I inspired myself to take up brewing
- I thought up all my recipes
- I bought all that great gear from Ross.
- I drove myself to the AHB X-mas case swap
- I led myself astray at Oktoberfest
- I convinced myself to move from K&K to AG.

God I love me!  

Cheers - Snow
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fents (22/4/08)

Dont do man crush's either so its gotta be Pint of Lager.

Seriously though has anyone else noticed how much advice she gives out? Look in all the K&K threads and she's there answering the most basic questions time and time again when she's blatently not a kit brewer at all... Massive Respect.


----------



## SJW (22/4/08)

When I think back to when I first started brewing Batz was a big help in getting me into AG as I asked loads of questions that just needed answering to get me going. So there was Batz, Jovial Monk, Trough Lolly, Jazman, Joecast, Gough, Linz, Postmodern, Johnno, THE DRUNK ARAB, Guest Lurker, Kai, Wedge, Green Iguana, GMK, Justin, Jayse, Hopeye. All u old guys on the forum would remember some of these ones.

And recently Spillmostofit, Stuster, Screwtop, AndrewQLD, Doc's always been there, Steve, Ross, just to name a few. We are all just one big happy family and everyone is as important as each other, thats what makes us sooooooooo great. Yes even you Darren :wub: 

Steve


----------



## lowtech (22/4/08)

Adamt said:


> No-one has mentioned Dane or Doc yet! The gaul of some people (apart from CM2)!
> 
> They are my votes; for pioneering and maintaining this community.



Don't you mean GALL

Not GAUL, or are you implying that they are French."nez brun"


----------



## Wardhog (22/4/08)

Cheers to PostModern, he helped me upgrade from K&K over on another forum, then pointed me here.


----------



## Adamt (22/4/08)

lowtech said:


> Don't you mean GALL
> 
> Not GAUL, or are you implying that they are French."nez brun"



Of course that's what I was implying.


----------



## Hutch (22/4/08)

Adamt said:


> Sqyre > all for humour.


+1 for Sqyre - First member to give me tears of laughter (think it was the "pre-birth" thread some time back).
Too many others to mention that have provided hours of great informative reading, and great humour.
...oh, and you Rodder - Don't EVER change your avatar - just post more please.


----------



## Pumpy (22/4/08)

Cracka said:


> Tony & Pumpy have to get a mention don't they. I don't know what for yet but I'm working on it.
> 
> 
> Maybe Tony's knowledge on infections h34r:



Yah! Thanks Cracka ,I got nominated for being 

A not quite sure what for :blink: 

And I have to share it with Tony  

mmmmmmm perhaps its being 

1)	a betta spella than Tony
2)	the person who put gravel in his mash tun .
3)	the person who mistook Tonys Daschund for a Greyhound. 
4)	Not knowing much about brewing but bluffing my way around.
5)	Thinking the 'Kettle' was someting you boil water in .

Pumpy  Is there a prize ?


----------



## matti (22/4/08)

all of you


----------



## captaincleanoff (22/4/08)

I'd have to say Pistol Patch. I've found many of his posts very helpful, and he has obviously put alot of dedication and effort into much of his contribution here.


----------



## beerguide (22/4/08)

My favourite is the blonde chick in the front row of matti's avatar


----------



## Mantis (22/4/08)

Pint of Lager for all her (and I thought she was a he till this thread), help when i first joined and asked dumb questions,, many thanks.


And everyone else here, you are all great

As for group hugs and reach arounds, its no good as I have just had prostate surgery and couldn't waze a woger for anyone


----------



## Franko (22/4/08)

I vote for Tony

He's been a huge inspiration for me to finish my brewery - I love his comments on getting it done
just hope one day he can make it down and have a beer thats been produced of it

Franko


----------



## schooey (22/4/08)

Yeah.. I'd echo that sentiment, Franko. Tony was a big help for me to get into AG and I plagarised a lot of ideas for my brew rig off his. 

If we are in the thanking mood, then Mark (MHB) is another top bloke that's given me a whole world of help and advice on brewing, on building my rig etc etc and I can't thank him enough. Les the APA guy and Keith the Beer Guy have also helped me out a lot with feedback and advice.

All in all, just about everyone on this site is willing to help out with advice if they can which makes this a great hobby, and community, to be involved in.


----------



## Franko (22/4/08)

schooey said:


> All in all, just about everyone on this site is willing to help out with advice if they can which makes this a great hobby, and community, to be involved in.




Thats the truth couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Prawned (22/4/08)

I think everyone around here is awesome! There is so much info on these forums!


----------



## DJR (22/4/08)

That guy DJR is pretty cool B)


----------



## SJW (22/4/08)

I think all the Newcastle brewers would say Mark MHB has been a huge help. For me everything from building my HLT and Mash tun to spending hours and hours talking all things brewing. He's good value and a credit to the homebrewing world.

Steve


----------



## KoNG (22/4/08)

I had to check and see if this was an old thread from April 1st..... :icon_vomit:


----------



## pokolbinguy (22/4/08)

A number of people on here constantly that add to the humour and quality of this site at the same time, but some off the top of the head are:

Batz, T.P and P.P: Always something worth reading coming from these guys
Franko: Man your brew rig is sexy...you have inspired me to take the long road but get it right.
Ross: Fantastic help all the time, and damn good business man at the same time
MHB: A local guy worth his salt. Good business man and damn he knows his stuff. Need to come and see you soon....damn the drive!!!
Dicko:....well you made me a good deal....  Keep it up
Eric8: Went to the effort of scoring a bundle of cheap kegs for me and then holding on to them for an enternity without even filling them with his own beer...then again could have been a bonus if I got to take them home full 

And everyone else that makes a contribution, great or small...keep up the work folks, I have learnt so much via this forum...and it can only get bigger

 
Pok


----------



## roach (22/4/08)

A shout out should also go to those who have organised bulk buys over the years.


----------



## kevnlis (22/4/08)

We are men, we make beer, we drink beer, we get drunk, we love WOMEN! HTFU! :lol:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/4/08)

Thanks to all the supporters that put money into this site to keep it growing and every body else that contribute in there own way.I really like the late night posts from members that are less than sober.I have shite my self at some of the more alcohol induced comments . :lol: 
Cheers to all of you.
GB


----------



## Lobsta (22/4/08)

For all things humor, there is always SQYRE! 

From Chat on the weekend - 
*(Can't Remember)*: "Mechanics call is 100 mile an hour tape, film industry guys call it gaffa tape, fridgys call it ducy tape"
*Sqyre*: "And sickos call it guinea pig tape."

Pretty much every one of his posts has made me laugh. He is responsible for many lost mouthfuls of HB. I just cant wait until he finds this thread...

As far as helpfulness, there are too many for me to even remember. pretty much everybody that has been listed in this thread has given me great advice in my brewing (and probably a few that havent been)

Lobby


----------



## PostModern (22/4/08)

> When I think back to when I first started brewing Batz was a big help in getting me into AG as I asked loads of questions that just needed answering to get me going. So there was Batz, Jovial Monk, Trough Lolly, Jazman, Joecast, Gough, Linz, Postmodern, Johnno, THE DRUNK ARAB, Guest Lurker, Kai, Wedge, Green Iguana, GMK, Justin, Jayse, Hopeye. All u old guys on the forum would remember some of these ones.
> 
> And recently Spillmostofit, Stuster, Screwtop, AndrewQLD, Doc\'s always been there, Steve, Ross, just to name a few. We are all just one big happy family and everyone is as important as each other, thats what makes us sooooooooo great. Yes even you Darren :wub:
> 
> Steve






> Cheers to PostModern, he helped me upgrade from K&K over on another forum, then pointed me here.



Big man-hugs to both you guys  

I wouldn\'t have gotten into homebrew and later AG at all if it hadn\'t been for Vindaloo, kook, Doc, jayse, Pint, Barry, wasabi, TDA, batz and many of the other dudes on this place, whether they answered my questions or other people\'s, and of course all of the IBUs, especially Scotty (aka ///) and Ray Mills for the touchy-feely type support. And were it not for dane, this place either wouldn\'t be at all, or it would be a very different place. Cheers, dude for leaving me with the power of the Delete button.

As a single favourite poster, I could not pick one, but I would have to admit I have a soft spot for, the love him or hate him, PP (with colons, it spells  ) just for the unbannable controversy he brings to this place.

In short, I think the greatness of this place is not a short list of people, but the whole gelatinous mass of the community.


----------



## Pumpy (22/4/08)

pokolbinguy said:


> A number of people on here constantly that add to the humour and quality of this site at the same time, but some off the top of the head are:
> 
> Franko: Man your brew rig is sexy...you have inspired me to take the long road but get it right.
> 
> ...



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Sexy yes but do we know if its right ???? its never actually been fired in anger.


Franko did seem committed to mashing something in it ,well, boiling up his Gym socks in some detergent to 'get them white'.


Pumpy


----------



## Franko (22/4/08)

Pumpy said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Sexy yes but do we know if its right ???? its never actually been fired in anger.
> 
> 
> Franko did seem committed to mashing something in it ,well, boiling up his Gym socks in some detergent to 'get them white'.
> ...




The road is long but I'm getting there. 
there is a price to pay when your as fussy as me.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (23/4/08)

As touchy/feely/man love/kinda creepy as this thread is - it makes a nice change from the nasty shouting we AHBers have been doing at each other recently. Its about time we remembered to love a little.

Johnno - for answering an emergency "I have run out of hops" call from a guy with 2 posts to his credit. His helpfulness made me come back here to check the place out properly

Dane and the Mods - 'cause its all their fault

Spillsmostofit - he's a bit weird, but he's the one who gets to sample all the swill I produce in-between the even vaguely drinkable beers


Now, someone say something controversial so we can fight some more................


----------



## Adamt (23/4/08)

I love desk.


----------



## petesbrew (23/4/08)

Adamt said:


> I love desk.


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/4/08)

Hey if it's good enough for John and Yoko.

Warren -


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (23/4/08)

When I first saw this thread, I thought there was no way I could contribute anything when I was sober.

Last night, I had a few beers and the prospect looked even shabbier. Thoughts and memories of ... well, let's not go *there*. 

Velophile helped me get off the cans and into proper brewing. We met at the Goat brewery and swapped our first AG beers. Neither of us has been quite the same since.
Thirsty Boy still manages to find the occasional good thing to say about my beers. It's a good thing he's a home brewer, too.
I've never met Pumpy, but everything he writes kinda makes you want to.


Jebus... I need a drink. And something to get the High Fidelity sound track out of my head...


----------



## petesbrew (23/4/08)

petesbrew said:


> View attachment 18735


I'll be lazy and say everyone who's answered my questions, criticised my carefully thought out (but crap in a stingy way) recipes, made me laugh with their rant's & arguements, involved me in 6pack, 1/2 case and full case swaps, and lent me gear and encouraged me to finally try an AG. A big cheers to the Hills Brewers Guild too.
Now I must wipe a tear from my eye, and try not to get too emotional at the 2008 AHB Pub Crawl
Cheers
Pete


----------



## InCider (23/4/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey if it's good enough for John and Yoko.
> 
> Warren -


*
John Lennon. Father of Punk.*

Lennon in his last years was the antithesis of the Beatles.

They were fun, tuneful, optimistic and bound everyone with their unique musical beauty. A magic that made adversaries equals. Everyone reading from the same page, a harmonic page that Lennon and McCartney wove with unparalleled splendor.

4 Hollow point bullets and not one hit Yoko.

"Imagine" is the inner John crying out to the world. Drawing all emotions in from his audience, balancing his relationship with Yoko against the suffering of the less fortunate. Sadly HMS John & Yoko ran aground, and John was shipwrecked by the navigation of his First Mate. Lennon was a Captain, an Artist Admiral of high standing and oft befriended by kindly winded seas, whose ship was filled to the gunwales with seamanship. A man whose talent and resume spoke volumes to his credit. What happened to the man who is surely one of the greatest songwriters in history?

Imagine there's no Yoko 
It's easy if you try 
No hell below us 
Above us only sky 
Imagine all the people 
Waiting for this day

Every genius needs a muse.

Men, by nature, take chances. Sometimes they err and lose. Many win. John won when he was a mere Petty Officer, and given the rank he and the Beatles achieved, was buoyed and spinnakered into a position he was not seaworthy for. Tumbling windward, perched upon the fo'castle bereft of a coxswain. Sextants at 20,000 leagues.

Yoko was the pirate masquerading as a fellow sailor. Pilot of the Yellow Submarine.

As we live a life of ease
Everyone of us has all we need
Sky of blue and sea of green
In our yellow submarine.

After the Beatles went their separate ways, the barque began to take water. Slowly at first, but a rising tide was turning against Lennon

Riding the crest of a wave, bound in the swell of the endless summer. Sycophants of the greatest magnitude vied for his affections and affectations. Ego ran loose with limitless attention in flights of fancy. Introspection and realisation abounded. Wanton indulgence in the most whimsical of musical fantasies was commonplace.

It might have looked lasseiz-faire, but the puppeteer was conducting an orchestra of her own tune. For whom does the bell toll?

The studio hangers-on, barnacles and whelks all expected Lennon to continue his brilliant career, and indeed some great works were produced. But the magic had gone; innocence had become activism. The world was not a better place anymore.

Lennon knew. His vocals took on a hard, frustrated edge. Profanity began to litter the studio recordings. A listless genius. A dancing bear. An angry man. The puppeteer kept the remoras at a healthy distance for her control to continue, and provided encouragement when she was pleased.

All crackling, no pork.

God Save the Queen, for Yoko is but the Devil's mistress.

A-harr.


----------



## schooey (23/4/08)

:huh:


----------



## sqyre (23/4/08)

SEAN!!!!
You mixed the hops up with the "herbs" again didnt you!!  

Damn... save some of that for the swap..  

Sqyre.. B)


----------



## peas_and_corn (23/4/08)

schooey said:


> :huh:



+1?


----------



## InCider (23/4/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Now, someone say something controversial so we can fight some more................




Voices told me to do it!


----------



## winkle (23/4/08)

InCider said:


> Voices told me to do it!



Naughty boy, you've been drinking shots of the yeast lees again haven't you  ?
:icon_offtopic: Now nip over and check this thread, [post="0"]link[/post], probably should be in the brew food section?


----------



## eric8 (23/4/08)

that pic of Sqyre on the toilet has to be the funniest thing I have seen, I remember reading the whole story and then almost wetting myself laughing, cheers to you Mr Sexy.

My list
Doc, all Hills Guild guys, Gerard-M, Ross, PP, Spills, Thirsty.And Pok for the bottle of wine that I never got to drink cause my wife was feeling thirsty that arvo.


----------



## sqyre (23/4/08)

i've been bad....

Sqyre... :huh:


----------



## pokolbinguy (23/4/08)

eric8 said:


> And Pok for the bottle of wine that I never got to drink cause my wife was feeling thirsty that arvo.



I'll have to send you another one then 

If she liked it let me know and I can organise more at a good price. PM me about it.

Pok


----------



## eric8 (23/4/08)

pokolbinguy said:


> I'll have to send you another one then
> 
> If she liked it let me know and I can organise more at a good price. PM me about it.
> 
> Pok



I will have to hide them from her  . I will do Pok.

eric


----------



## InCider (23/4/08)

eric8 said:


> that pic of Sqyre on the toilet has to be the funniest thing I have seen, I remember reading the whole story and then almost wetting myself laughing, cheers to you Mr Sexy.



And it was still warm when I got there at the last Xmas Swap...


----------



## schooey (23/4/08)

Ummm.... Can I ask a favour of the admin team?

When you delete some posts, can you leave a 'splanation? One minute on me screen there was 40 yards of brickies cleavage, next minute it was gorrn.. I stopped drinkin' for the last hour worried that I was in the horrors and to embarrassed to ask in case everyone thought I was dreaming about such a thing... :blink:


----------



## Adamt (23/4/08)

Forum Rules


----------



## Screwtop (23/4/08)

InCider said:


> And it was still warm when I got there at the last Xmas Swap...




Some times a bloke's just gotta give in, like my mate Darren said!

You Idiot

:lol: :lol:

Screwpop


----------



## Lobsta (24/4/08)

hmm, somebody that has definitely been undermentioned considering his contribution to this forum would have to be Ross. 

apart from supplying people wherever they may be with whatever they need, he always seems to have an answer to whatever brewing question anybody can throw at him. also, AFAIK he is also a generous financial backer of the site allowing it to cope with its continuous expansion. 

his beer is ok too

Lobby

*EDIT* +1 for the QLD Man Love fest


----------

